# silently struggles



## granger22

Hello!
I would like to submit my short film in a film festival in Romania, but I am required to submit the short film synopsis' in Romanian. Can anyone help me translate it? This is the text: "A housewife who is the caregiver for her ill husband, silently struggles between her responsibilities and her desire for a more fulfilling life." That's it.  
Thank you very much!
Marlén.


----------



## Trisia

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Normally we ask for an initial attempt from your part, but I gather from the fact that you also asked for the translation in Hungarian that you're not a student of Romanian and therefore can't give it a shot first.

So there's my try:
_Zbaterea lăuntrică a unei casnice care-și îngrijește soțul bolnav între responsabilități și dorința de a duce o viață mai împlinită._

Pretty sure someone can say it better though. This is a pretty literal (and not so pretty) translation.


----------



## irinet

Trisia's translation is perfect.
This is mine.

E vorba despre _o femeie casnică ce îşi îngrijeşte soțul bolnav şi care se luptă în tăcere, împărțindu-se între responsabilități şi dorința secretă de a avea o viață împlinită._


----------



## granger22

Thank you, very much!


----------



## Trisia

Go with Irinet's, it sounds better in Romanian.


----------



## farscape

"Este vorba despre" (_this is about_, of sorts) -> is not part of the English text. 

Just saying


----------

